# I would like to share this with you



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Whenever I look out of my windows I want everyone else to see and hear what we do, especially at this time of year, so here you are, I hope you enjoy watching and listening as much as we do. Turn the sound on, hearing is important.

4 minutes.






10 minutes


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Lovely those Jan.

We have a similar open space from our back garden. Loads of wildlife but those Rabbits wouldnt last long out in the open here. In fact anything thats remotely furry is fair game for the blind old bat tweedy twit 12 bore brigade.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That looks like a dead end to me >

They were hares not rabbits and yes they shoot them around here as well as the deer.
This morning we saw a dog chasing our five, but it was too far away to do anything about it, I hope it didn't catch up with one or there will be an injured deer hobbling about. If the Jägers see the dog chasing they might well shoot IT, but thats never happened to our knowledge. Ours never leave/left the garden without us no matter how close the deer or hares come to the wall.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Lovely
But we live a shortway from the centre of town

We have sparrows

Blue tits 

Blackbirds and robins 

And a few rats 

But you have a few rats close to you 

We trap them in humane traps


Release them far from humin habitation

It’s the circle of life 

We want wild life

Well we’ve got it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Lovely
> But we live a shortway from the centre of town
> 
> We have sparrows
> ...


You just tell me about yours Sandra, I show you mine :laugh:


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

The nicest thing i see daily is a red Kite which comes over at the same time each day. They say you can tell if it male or female by the flight pattern they take.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The nicest thing I see

Are birds , not special birds

Billigerent sparrows that nest in the ivy

Bluetits which have decided to nest close to us

Blackbirds which return year on year to claim their territory 

Collard doves which come for the bird seed 

Robins and wrens 

And yes the rats that take advantage of the bird seed

The water in the pond 

And the frogs 

Who spawn in the top pond 

Which we keepfor wildlife 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

steviegtr said:


> The nicest thing i see daily is a red Kite which comes over at the same time each day. They say you can tell if it male or female by the flight pattern they take.


When we moved in to this house in 2006 there were quite a few birds of prey, each year there gets less. I love to hear their call, such a sweet sound for big birds.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I like watching the baby birds come out about this time of year. There are always a few nesting in our garden. By the time they emerge they are pretty much the same size as a full size version but you can tell they are babies as they are a bit retarded. Sparrows just sit there fluffing their feathers waiting to be fed, black birds just sit around fearless and looking gormless and baby Thrushes seem to have a thing about attacking the crows.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

And by their beak.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> You just tell me about yours Sandra, I show you mine :laugh:


Yes but I'm not into making videos

And the blue tits are darting about, the blackbirds and sparrows , even the odd rats don't hang around for a photo session

The fish are happy to be photographed, the tadpoles are feeding on the fish food, never noticed that before

And we don't have expanses of wild

We have and still work hard to make our garden an oasis , but those hedges and Ivy's back and front need clipping

And the main road will continue to run outside our garden , even if we can longer see it

Its a drop in the ocean for wild life

But it's a drop we make possible

And the red admirals will come to the ivys , why I don't know , except they come

The frogs will return every year to spawn

The slugs and snails will always be here

And all in all I recon it's a bit of a miracle

Sandra


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Great stuff Jan.

Love this time of year when everything is springing to life, its like a giant nature reserve up here on the moors, the crescendo of noise is wonderful to hear, Curlew, Snipe, Oystercatcher, Redshank, Lapwing, Reed Bunting, Cuckoo, Stonechat, Wheatear, the Grouse are quiet at the minute.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes, isn't nature wonderful. I'm no gardener Sandra, I pull out flowers and leave the weeds my Dad told me :frown2:
Even if we were gardeners we don't have any real dirt to plant things in, the grass struggles, but the weeds do well.
This plot was once a farmyard, then before us the village garden rubbish dump. To make it fit to set grass we had what we thought, lorry loads of top soil, it turned out to be ground up rubbish of I don't know what, anyway, the only thing we grow is grass and some wild climbing stuff on the fence, 2 Robina trees one half dead, but we keep it for the birds to patch on.
We depend on nature and today it looks stunning. The photo doesn´t do it justice, but here's one to give you the idea.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful Jan 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Beautiful Jan
> 
> Sandra


This is our next door neighbours lilac, I can see it while at the computer, she has to go out to the bottom of the garden before she can see it :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love lilac 

We have one 

Unfortunately it’s pink

But I love to pick bunches to bring indoors 

The smell is fantastic, the falling buds less so 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have lots of pigeons this year. They are nesting in the ivy that grows over the garage roof. When we had agile lurcher and Whippet dogs they used to catch the odd one. Poor old Esther couldn't catch a cold  They decimate the farmers' oil seed rape crops.
The moorhens have five babies between them. I think we have two females and one male adult. Last year one female raised four broods 
Blackbirds nest in the Mahonia, that has a grape vine growing through it, just out side our new lounge window. I recommend this combination for wildlife. It gives protection and has seeds and fruit at various times of the year. The blackbirds claimed it this year but they had to fight off the pigeons. Wrens visit it as do blue tits.
For the last year or so the Goldfinches have exploded in numbers. I put it down to them accepting sunflower hearts as a food source. They used to only be attracted by Niger seeds. They are such pretty birds and we have a small flock of about six around the bird feeder several times a day.
Fewer greenfinches this year and not so many blue and great tits. Thrushes seem rare now 
Our pond has a stream flowing through it and so it is too cold for frogs and toads. We did put some fish in once but the heron got nearly all of them and a mink got the rest


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*A casualty*

I was having a rest when there was a bang on the window, I found this little thing on the ground.

After an hour in our rescue cage it was fine and has just flown happily away, peeping its thanks as it left. :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats my excuse for not cleaning the conservatory windows too often.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My windows are not clean Ray as I told you earlier because of all the yellow pollen about.
We also have silhouettes of birds of prey at all windows, but it doesn't stop them, one even attacked a silhouette.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch! Glad all was ok in the end.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> I was having a rest when there was a bang on the window, I found this little thing on the ground.
> 
> After an hour in our rescue cage it was fine and has just flown happily away, peeping its thanks as it left. :laugh:


We may have saved more than this little bird, this morning we saw a blue tit taking a white sack from one of our tit boxes :laugh: we like to think the parent was the one we saved yesterday, but if it wasn´t it may have a brood or eggs in another box.


----------



## steviegtr (May 2, 2018)

Just waiting for the house martins to return from Africa. They come every year in their droves.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

steviegtr said:


> Just waiting for the house martins to return from Africa. They come every year in their droves.


Please take a video or at least a picture when they are there.
The swallows are still coming in drips and drabs, but each year there are less.
Its so sad how the birds are disappearing even the starlings aren't as prolific this year------yet.
The birds of prey are absent, not as many storks, its very sad.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad someone is seeing House Martins. We rarely see them now.
Funnily enough Starlings were pretty rare here. So much so that when Jo was a small child she came running excitedly to find me to tell me about a "beautiful" bird at the bird table and dragged me to see it. I was amazed to find it was just a starling, a bird common in my childhood. Jo had never seen one! Strangely, in the last couple of days we have had a small flock feeding in the garden after all this time.


----------

